# Frustration in getting FSN South HD



## bowheat11 (Apr 16, 2007)

I get the vast majority of my HD programming off of the 61.5 bird (because I already had that dish up so that my wife could get French programming). When FSN South went live I immediately noticed I wasn't getting it. On 4/7 I sent a message to Dish through the website explaining my problem (which I correctly guessed that FSN South isn't on 61.5) but after 5 days I had received no reply. On 4/12 I sent an e-mail to [email protected] and voila in 3 hours I had a reply with an offer to put up a dish to "see" 129 at no charge.

Flash forward to yesterday at 10:45 EDT... The installer arrives, fiddles around outside my house for a few minutes and then starts a series a BS stories on why I can't get FSN South. 
1st BS story -- "I don't need a dish to look at 129 since all of the HD programming already comes through 61.5" I already knew this was bogus but I showed him that FSN South HD wasn't in my guide. He then calls "HQ".
2nd BS story -- "FSN South HD isn't being offered at this time" I informed him that the Dish website said other wise" another phone call to "HQ"
3rd BS story -- "FSN South isn't available in Knoxville, TN" I then showed him that FSN South is available in SD on 420 so that doesn't make sense.
4th BS story (the most outrageous) -- "I should put up a OTA antenna" (I already have a big honking one on my roof) at this point I was amazed but I did ask how would this help to pick up a satellite. I got no answer
5th BS story (the real truth)-- "I don't have a DP-44 switch to hook up a Dish 1000 etc..." After 20 minutes of this BS I finally had a plausible answer.

As I went to print out my e-mail offer of the a dish to see 129 and the Dish announcement of FSN South HD the guy just left.

Now completely Pi$$ed Off I start a series of phone calls and e-mails to dish at 11:30 EDT. Finally at 7:00 PM EDT I get a call from Dish HQ in Colorado. I'm told that I'm certainly entitled to receive FSN South HD and that my dish to see 129 WILL BE installed on 4/17. 

I'm going to guess my e-mail yesterday afternoon with a promise to re-examine my programming options finally did the trick. The lady that called my was very courteous and ensured me that she had chewed out the local "HQ" for not having a clue.

I guess I will find out tomorrow if people in Colorado can take care of incompetence in Knoxville.


----------



## msalvail (Sep 19, 2003)

bowheat11 said:


> I guess I will find out tomorrow if people in Colorado can take care of incompetence in Knoxville.


So, what was the verdict??


----------



## bowheat11 (Apr 16, 2007)

Installed on Tuesday and I got a kitten from the installer as well.

No doubt that e-mails to [email protected] works.

The installer told me that as 61.5 continues to become less operable it looks like some of the international programming may move as well (this is why I originally had 61.5 to start with). My wife gets TV5 (france). I'd love to get rid of the 2nd dish.

My dish 1000 has the switch built into it (like the large Direct dish). This eliminated much of the clutter on the backside of my house since I don't need a dp-44.

Signal levels look good and I have noticed no difference in the HD from 129 vs. 61.5


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm confused. The Dish 1000 can only see 3 satellites without an external switch. How are you getting both 129 and 61.5?


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

what channel is this FSN HD? It's not showing up on my guide.


----------



## bowheat11 (Apr 16, 2007)

Mikey said:


> I'm confused. The Dish 1000 can only see 3 satellites without an external switch. How are you getting both 129 and 61.5?


Not a clue, I'm a history teacher not a sat. installer but the 61.5 does work and I no longer have a switch attached to my house.

If my 61.5 didn't work I would never hear the end of it from my wife (she gets TV5 France).


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

bowheat11 said:


> Not a clue, I'm a history teacher not a sat. installer but the 61.5 does work and I no longer have a switch attached to my house.
> 
> If my 61.5 didn't work I would never hear the end of it from my wife (she gets TV5 France).


Umm, I'm guessing that it's the Dish 1000.2, with 110/119/129 built in, and an input for the 61.5 wing dish. It has DPP outputs for three receivers. Good solution for three receivers or less, and cheaper than a DPP44 switch.


----------



## R_Childress (Jan 4, 2006)

FSN South HD is Channel 370 on 129. I'm in Bristol, TN and just got switched over to a 1000.2 and am having no problems at all.


----------



## dmorack (Aug 18, 2007)

I have a similar issue and am equally frustrated. My wife is French and TV5 as stated only comes off 61.5, eventually I am told, it is suppose to move to 118 with the other international stations. I receive all my HD stations off of 61.5 too. I don't get 129 therefore I don't receive FSN HD which in Detroit comes on channel 380. The only way I can get FSN HD, I am told. is to get rid of a satellite I currently receive; since there is a limitation on Dish Network's equipment of only 4 satellites that can be received (i.e. only 4 ports). I don't want to sacrifice any channels I am currently getting by eliminating a satellite feed, especially TV5 because my French wife would also kill me.

I took your advice and emailed [email protected] but have not received any response unlike your good fortune. Please advise and I welcome anybody else's assistance too in seeing my beloved home teams on FSN HD.

I am sure there will be other Sports loving people equally miffed when they run into this brick wall. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stephen J (Mar 26, 2006)

I am in a similar spot in NE Ohio with STO. I am hoping the by next spring the RSNs will be in a more universal orbital slot.


----------



## siwsiw (Aug 15, 2007)

dmorack said:


> I have a similar issue and am equally frustrated. My wife is French and TV5 as stated only comes off 61.5, eventually I am told, it is suppose to move to 118 with the other international stations. I receive all my HD stations off of 61.5 too. I don't get 129 therefore I don't receive FSN HD which in Detroit comes on channel 380. The only way I can get FSN HD, I am told. is to get rid of a satellite I currently receive; since there is a limitation on Dish Network's equipment of only 4 satellites that can be received (i.e. only 4 ports). I don't want to sacrifice any channels I am currently getting by eliminating a satellite feed, especially TV5 because my French wife would also kill me.
> 
> I took your advice and emailed [email protected] but have not received any response unlike your good fortune. Please advise and I welcome anybody else's assistance too in seeing my beloved home teams on FSN HD.
> 
> I am sure there will be other Sports loving people equally miffed when they run into this brick wall. Thanks in advance.


I share the same issue with you in Detroit.
I contacted my dealer and they promissed me a solution within a week.
I have 61.5 and don't have 129.
I know tons of people who has 61.5 and don't have 129
It's just impractical to switch everybody to 129
I think with high demand they should add the FSNs HD to 61.5


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

UHH...TV5 is already on 118. Channel 731.

Dish is moving internationals off 61.5 and cleaning up 148 to make room for more HD service.


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

dmorack said:


> ... The only way I can get FSN HD, I am told. is to get rid of a satellite I currently receive; since there is a limitation on Dish Network's equipment of only 4 satellites that can be received (i.e. only 4 ports)...


If you have the right set-up, receiving 5 birds is *NOT* a problem. There is no limitation by dish, unless they have changed very recently. There are plenty of E* subs that get 5 satelltes.

*example: -110, 118, 119, and 129 with the Dish 1000+, fed into the DPP44, and from there into one side of a DP21.
-61.5 with the Dish 500 and Dish Pro single LNB, fed into another side of a DP21.*


----------



## dmorack (Aug 18, 2007)

I have been told by several dish techs that Dish Network will only handle 4 orbitals (i.e. only 4 ports). Since TV5 now comes off 118, I had the Dish Network tech disconnect the 61.5 from my old dish and use the 1000+ to receive 129 in order to get the HD including the 1 station that only came from 129, FSN HD Detroit. As a result I am only using the 1000+ and I can remove the old dish that was used for TV5 from 61.5.


----------



## siwsiw (Aug 15, 2007)

Dish won't be able to "remove" channels from 61.5 as it's one of the oldest orbits and has millions of customers ; however they can stop adding international channels. 
Since they have been adding HD channels to it recently, I don't see how they would not add the RSNs in the near future.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

siwsiw said:


> Dish won't be able to "remove" channels from 61.5 as it's one of the oldest orbits and has millions of customers ; however they can stop adding international channels.
> Since they have been adding HD channels to it recently, I don't see how they would not add the RSNs in the near future.


They have stopped adding internationals to 61.5, and are in the process of putting all internationals on 118.7. Sooner or later, all the internationals will move off 61.5. I doubt that Detroit's RSN will ever move to 61.5, because Detroit is 129 territory. 61.5 will need all the room it can get for any new national HD channels for the next year or so (not to mention NESN-HD, which will have to go on 61.5).


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Dish is actually in the process of contacting subscribers who have internationals on 61.5 and replacing their dishes with 1000+ or 500+ to receive 118.

When this process is complete, they will remove ALL internationals from 61.5.


----------

